# Radagast Killed by the Black Riders?



## 1stvermont (Dec 30, 2019)

So we know radagast did not return to the west. 

_Wilt thou learn the lore || that was long secret
of the Five that came || from a far country?_
*One only returned. || Others never again*_
—J.R.R Tolkien _

I think he might have been killed by the nine. Gandalf at the council of elrond says last he saw him he "rode off as if the nine were after him." Thoughts?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 31, 2019)

I think Tolkien expressed a supposition that Radagast became so enamored with the creatures of Middle Earth that he refused to return to Valinor.

I don't have the Letters with me, so maybe someone can supply the quote, but it would seem to indicate that he survived the war.


----------



## 1stvermont (Dec 31, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I think Tolkien expressed a supposition that Radagast became so enamored with the creatures of Middle Earth that he refused to return to Valinor.
> 
> I don't have the Letters with me, so maybe someone can supply the quote, but it would seem to indicate that he survived the war.




I might remember that myself. Well that would put a hurt on my theory.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Dec 31, 2019)

1stvermont said:


> "rode off as if the nine were after him."



I do not think that this is meaningful, 1stvermont, other than to suggest that he was in a good deal of hurry to return; never a great traveler as he had been.

Just remember he returned back to his own lands safe and sound, for he did what Gandalf had asked him to do, namely to spy the lands and send messages to Gandalf in Isengard. Remember how this ensured Gandalf's escape from imprisonment.


----------



## 1stvermont (Dec 31, 2019)

Yeah i think my theory is dead.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 31, 2019)

Here's an older thread, though not particularly useful on the subject:









"Whatever happened to Radagast the Brown?"


This is a quote from a fan letter from W H Auden to J R R Tolkien. Auden went on: "I hoped we would meet him again". Auden wrote the letter from Berlin in 1955 on notepaper headed "Hotel Continental". He had just read a proof copy of LOTR for review. I came across this reading the catalogue of...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Aldarion (Feb 5, 2020)

As I recall, Radagast's purpose was, from the beginning, to protect the animals of Middle-Earth. So he likely stayed behind.


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 5, 2020)

Aldarion said:


> As I recall, Radagast's purpose was, from the beginning, to protect the animals of Middle-Earth. So he likely stayed behind.




I think that was his own doing more than his purpose.


“_indeed, of all the istari, one only remained faithful.... for Radgast, the fourth, become envenomed of the many beast and birds that dwelt in Middle-earth, and forsook elves, men and spent his days among the wild creatures.” 
-Unfinished tales The Istari _


----------



## Elthir (Feb 5, 2020)

Envenomed? Verily?

I guess having supper with certain snakes isn't very sane.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 6, 2020)

Considering Radagast's *very* wide "research" into mushrooms, for a snake to bite him might have been far unhealthier for the *snake* than for him. I mean, a totally stoned snake isn't going to be very effective at hunting. Anyway, he'd probably give it a mild scolding, and then let it sleep off its delirium in some cage in his place.
_(There was a snakebite joke involving the often acid-tongued comedian Don Rickles along these lines back in the 1960s or 1970s.)_


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 6, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Considering Radagast's *very* wide "research" into mushrooms, for a snake to bite him might have been far unhealthier for the *snake* than for him. I mean, a totally stoned snake isn't going to be very effective at hunting. Anyway, he'd probably give it a mild scolding, and then let it sleep off its delirium in some cage in his place.
> _(There was a snakebite joke involving the often acid-tongued comedian Don Rickles along thee lines back in the 1960 or 1970s.)_



So by LOTR, Radagast was probably all


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Feb 6, 2020)

If it's the effect of mushrooms, then the snakes in the Shire must be very unhappy creatures ...!


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 6, 2020)

Merroe said:


> If it's the effect of mushrooms, then the snakes in the Shire must be very unhappy creatures ...!


I dunno - they would have had far fewer serious headaches from hangovers. 🤯


----------



## Miguel (Feb 6, 2020)

I saw a guy high on mushrooms once, dude was in the parking lot of a hospital and had no idea were the rest of his friends were at, they were supposedly high as well. Guy was laughin uncontrollably, i heard they puke sometimes after eating them yuck.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 6, 2020)

Miguel said:


> I saw a guy high on mushrooms once, dude was in the parking lot of a hospital and had no idea were the rest of his friends were at, they were supposedly high as well. Guy was laughin uncontrollably, i heard they puke sometimes after eating them yuck.


That's me having a stomach flu and being off my meds for a few days. XD


CL


----------



## Barliman (Feb 7, 2020)

My theory is that his draft rabbits turned on him and devoured him.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 7, 2020)

Barliman said:


> My theory is that his draft rabbits turned on him and devoured him.



Makes sense. I've heard of cases where rabbits can be the most foul, cruel, and bad-tempered rodents you ever set eyes on!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 7, 2020)

Barliman said:


> My theory is that his draft rabbits turned on him and devoured him.


I see you finally found your password.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 7, 2020)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Makes sense. I've heard of cases where rabbits can be the most foul, cruel, and bad-tempered rodents you ever set eyes on!


Certainly that killer rabbit in _*Monty Python and the Holy Grail!*_


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 7, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Certainly that killer rabbit in _*Monty Python and the Holy Grail!*_


"Run away, run away!"



CL


----------



## Aldarion (Feb 8, 2020)

1stvermont said:


> I think that was his own doing more than his purpose.
> 
> 
> “_indeed, of all the istari, one only remained faithful.... for Radgast, the fourth, become envenomed of the many beast and birds that dwelt in Middle-earth, and forsook elves, men and spent his days among the wild creatures.”
> -Unfinished tales The Istari _



Not necessarily. I don't remember whether it was in UT, Silm or HoME, but there was a mention that he was a maiar of Yavanna - a Vala responsible for all growing things. Therefore, it is entirely possible that, in becoming "envenomed of the many beast and birds", he actually was fulfilling his purpose - whether by intent or not.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 8, 2020)

Now this is quite a modern perspective, but if you think of it the threat by Sauron to animals (and plants) was more incidental than directed, as it was against Elves and Man and Dwarves. So from Gandalf's perspective, as he remained faithful to the quest of ridding the world of Sauron, his quest was fulfilled with the destruction of the One Ring. But as the end of the Third Age also made Men's total domination as of the Fourth Age final, Radagast's job was kind of only *beginning*. And has been what Galadriel called a "long defeat."


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 8, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Now this is quite a modern perspective, but if you think of it the threat by Sauron to animals (and plants) was more incidental than directed, as it was against Elves and Man and Dwarves. So from Gandalf's perspective, as he remained faithful to the quest of ridding the world of Sauron, his quest was fulfilled with the destruction of the One Ring. But as the end of the Third Age also made Men's total domination as of the Fourth Age final, Radagast's job was kind of only *beginning*. And has been what Galadriel called a "long defeat."


Good point!



CL


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 8, 2020)

Aldarion said:


> Not necessarily. I don't remember whether it was in UT, Silm or HoME, but there was a mention that he was a maiar of Yavanna - a Vala responsible for all growing things. Therefore, it is entirely possible that, in becoming "envenomed of the many beast and birds", he actually was fulfilling his purpose - whether by intent or not.




Interesting. Thanks.


----------

